
Show HN: Instabug - iOS apps - Shake to send feedback - msoliman
http://instabug.io/
======
jcr
Congratulations. This is remarkably clever. You're turning frustration due to
bugs and the urge to shake the darn thing into something both actionable and
useful.

Hooks for something like this should be in every operating system with
accelerometers. I doubt adding an audio profanity detector to my text editor
will happen any time soon, but that might also be useful for getting
bugs/feedback.

~~~
zyadsherif
I am more than glad for your interest in our service, we would love for you to
try our SDK to see how easy it is to install & how efficient our system is for
iOS developers.

Here is the promocode: hackernews411

And please send your feedback on my personal email address zsherif@instabug.io

------
msoliman
Here's a promocode to signup with "hackernews411"

We'd love to know your feedback.

------
syncerr
Please try to differentiate between dropping or bumping the device and shaking
the device. Google's iOS maps app uses this interface for feedback, and isn't
very smart.

